# Yee Haw !!!



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just received my Spartan 300 with 150' of .55 cable in 25' sections. Pneumatic wheel kit, loading wheel, toolbox and extra cutters. 


I get to try it out for the first time in little over an hour


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Late call on Friday, that sucks. New equipment, BOO-YAH!


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gotta love that auto-feed. More AssTyme on the bucket for me 

The drum turns faster and the cable torques up much faster as compared to the 3/4" in the old General machine I've been using. Gotta be careful until I get used to it :yes:

Love those pneumatic tires !

I think I fell in love............:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

glad you like your new machine. Yea it does torque up much faster with the .55 duel wound cable. So be careful with it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Good quality machine. Probably the best as far as drums are concerned. Take care it and it'll make you money forever.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Hope you have a good sales rep from Spartan????? They cant keep one in NY CT or Mass. So when your bearings go bad because you expect the feed to do all the work I hope your sales rep is there. I know in my territory Spartan is never available and i"m not paying Spartans shipping prices. Good luck and you bought a good machine as long as you dont put more than 1000ft in the drum :thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> Hope you have a good sales rep from Spartan????? They cant keep one in NY CT or Mass. So when your bearings go bad because you expect the feed to do all the work I hope your sales rep is there. I know in my territory Spartan is never available and i"m not paying Spartans shipping prices. Good luck and you bought a good machine as long as you dont put more than 1000ft in the drum :thumbup:


I just buy my spartan stuff from The Cable Center. And i have spares of everything so i don't need to worry about waiting for the part to arrive.


----------



## bchplumbing (Oct 24, 2009)

I have never heard of that machine... I love spartan cleaning products. didn't know they made a sewer machine. Post a picture


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)




----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

3Peasdrain said:


> Hope you have a good sales rep from Spartan????? They cant keep one in NY CT or Mass. So when your bearings go bad because you expect the feed to do all the work I hope your sales rep is there. I know in my territory Spartan is never available and i"m not paying Spartans shipping prices. Good luck and you bought a good machine as long as you dont put more than 1000ft in the drum :thumbup:



I will have a backup for all of my different machine types and keep the common spare parts for my primary equipment.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you ever need parts like bearings for the feed, belt climbers brushes .. anything period, call AJ Coleman he has shelves and shelves full of repair parts for every make and model machine out there. I do keep spare brushes, and bearings for the feed on my truck all the time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

bchplumbing said:


> I have never heard of that machine... I love spartan cleaning products. didn't know they made a sewer machine. Post a picture


What do you think they sell?


----------

